# Men's Hair Loss > Hair Loss Treatments > Cutting Edge / Future Treatments >  New Italian DGLA poduct - due 2017

## JLC

I searched the forum to see if there was already a thread about this new product but was surprised that I couldn't find one. Details so far of the product can be found here http://www.hairlosscure2020.com/81-y...2pge1-product/

It's due to be released in 2017 which is too far off for me.
I was trying to work out if it was possible to get the same product made before then and test it out to see if it works.

----------


## JLC

My brief summary posted on another hair loss forum




> I'll expand on what I think has happened. 
> Please feel free to correct me if I've got any of the story wrong.
> 
> Dr Brotzu found that a certain cream/lotion with PGE1 in it that was applied to people's limbs with diabetes to help with circulation as a byproduct it regrew hair.
> Apparently people with diabetes can have hair loss on the limbs due to bad circulation, when this cream/lotion was applied they found lost hair was growing back.
> Dr Brotzu then tested this PGE1 cream/lotion on the head of a male nurse who was balding and found hair regrowth on the head.
> 
> Dr Brotzu then realised he had found a treatment for MPB but found out he was unable to create his own product with PGE1 in it as it required too expensive lengthy trials.
> Then because of this he created a new product with DGLA in it, which is a precursor to PGE1. For some reason I don't know, a product with DGLA didn't require the same level of trials as PGE1. 
> ...


 


> My gut feeling about this product is that it could work at least as good as Minoxidil.
> But if it delivered on it's proposed giving back 5 years of lost hair, that effectively is a cure for me, would be amazing, but I find it hard to believe it could achieve that level. 
> 
> What's got me confident about this product over others is simply that Dr Brotzu a highly respected vascular surgeon (in Italy) has put his name to that it works.
> I find it hard to believe at this point he would risk discrediting his career over a hair loss product if he didn't believe it would work, at least at some level.

----------


## jamesst11

there is a detailed thread on this on ***... let's hope and pray that something comes of this. The good thing is he is a very reputable doc.

----------


## Sogeking

Tough to say at this point.  We really need to see their trial results which they will start next month. Although it is hard to say if that trial will be independently verified.

Same stuff as that failed Folli sth. Burden of proos is on them we need double blind, randomized, placebo controlled trial, verified or executed by third party + good undoctored pictures showing results.

----------


## kuba197

http://www.ieson.com/topic.asp?TOPIC...8&whichpage=61

Rumour says it would be available in december.

----------


## rbrown

Did i get this right?So the PGE1 cream that Dr. Brotzu used can grow hair but he does not want to make the name of that cream public because he wants to make money with his own product that uses DGLA.

----------


## tom4

They're trying to get a lab to mix the lotion! I'm only reading via Google translate. Is there someone speaking Italian that cann keep us up to date?

----------


## rbrown

> They're trying to get a lab to mix the lotion! I'm only reading via Google translate. Is there someone speaking Italian that cann keep us up to date?


 You are right.The Italian forum members are trying to group buy the ingredients for the lotions and then contact a lab or pharmacy that can make the lotion for them following the inventors patents. These are the inventors patents with the formulas inside:

The lotion containing pge1:
https://www.google.com/patents/WO201...l=it&dq=brotzu

The process:
 Example 1

Three solutions are prepared as follows: 1 m! of equal is diluted in 1 ml of ethanol and the solution is brought to 10 ml with water;

1 mg of PGE1 in 1 ml of ethanol brought to 10 ml with water;

2 g of carnitine in 10 ml of water.

The above three solutions are placed in a sonicator together with 10 g of phosphatidylcholine (Lipid S75 Human-grade) and sonicated for a sufficient time to obtain liposomes with diameter of less than 100 nm.

The liposome solution thus obtained is poured into an aqueous solution of polylysine 40 - 100 MW (0.01 mg/10 ml) and constantly stirred for 30 minutes. The solution thus obtained can be used directly on the scalp at least once daily The results of the hair loss cessation can already be observed after just 7 days and the first new hair regrowth results between 45 and 90 days.

Example 2

Three solutions are prepared as follows:

1 ml of equol is diluted in 1 ml of ethanol;

1 mg of PGE1 in 1 ml ethanol;

2 g of carnitine in 2 ml of ethanol;

The above three solutions are placed in a sonicator together with 10 g of phosphatidylcholine (Lipid S75 Human-grade) and sonicated for a sufficient time to obtain liposomes with a diameter of less than 100 nm.

The ethanol is completely evaporated and the liposomes obtained are placed in contact with 5 ml of a polylysine 40-100 MW (0.01 / 10 ml) solution. The liposome solution thus obtained is poured into an aqueous solution of polylysine 40 - 100 MW (0.01 mg/10 ml) and constantly stirred for 30 minutes then adding 5 ml of buffered water or of saline solution (NaCl 0:9/100 )

Characterisation of liposomes

The diameter of the liposomes was found to be 60 nm on average with polydispersity index equal to 0.2

The amount of PGE 1 in the liposomes following purification is in the range of 30- 50 pg/ml while the amount of carnitine is between 0.05 and 0.2 mg/ml.

The liposomes were characterised in terms of size, polydispersity index (PI) and zeta potential respectively by means of Photon Correlation Spectroscopy (PCS) (dimensions and PI) and M3-PALS (Phase Analysis Light Scattering), which measures the electrophoretic mobility of the particles in a thermostated cell, (zeta potential) using the Zetasizer nano (Malvern Instrument, UK).

The lotion containing dgla:
https://www.google.com/patents/WO2015170247


And this is the company that will market the lotion presumably by 2017:
http://www.fidiapharma.com/it/l-azienda/,66

Dr.Brotzu answers forum members questions(link in italian)
http://calvizie.net/documento.asp?args=27.1.1302

----------


## burtandernie

A new mpb treatment isnt worth anything if it has no evidence it works. Not even worth posting until it has results showing it works. You can sit around all day playing theory craft on what could or should work for mpb, but a lot of it doesnt. Not worth even typing out more speculation on it. It probably wont work anyway

----------


## kuba197

If this lotion works as is told, it will be cure for me ( I am very thick nw1,5-2). 
Finasteride without sides. And some regrowth would be a great addition.

----------


## Notgivingup2

Update on the group buy (for anyone that cares.) 

So the first group buy hasn't ended well. From what I can tell no one outside of Italy received their lotion. Suspicious to say the least. 

The guy claims he'll use a different delivery service on the second group buy but I find it hard to believe that fault lies with them. 

Anyway, some potential good news, people from the Italian forums (who did get some sort of lotion) are reportedly claiming good effects... a total stop of the itch and burn linked to MPB. Reduced sebum. Some claiming a a haunt in loss all together. One guy seemingly claiming early stages of regrowth where there hasn't been hair for years. But I'm not sure how reliable it all is. 

The other popular hair loss forum have a very extensive thread on all this. I lurk on it daily. 

The second GB is closed, it's still not even been made yet apparently. I don't expect to ever see a lotion from the GB seeing as I live in the U.K. I've decided to go down the RU58841 route instead until this gets released legit. 

Fingers crossed guys.

----------


## Smallville

> Update on the group buy (for anyone that cares.) 
> 
> So the first group buy hasn't ended well. From what I can tell no one outside of Italy received their lotion. Suspicious to say the least. 
> 
> The guy claims he'll use a different delivery service on the second group buy but I find it hard to believe that fault lies with them. 
> 
> Anyway, some potential good news, people from the Italian forums (who did get some sort of lotion) are reportedly claiming good effects... a total stop of the itch and burn linked to MPB. Reduced sebum. Some claiming a a haunt in loss all together. One guy seemingly claiming early stages of regrowth where there hasn't been hair for years. But I'm not sure how reliable it all is. 
> 
> The other popular hair loss forum have a very extensive thread on all this. I lurk on it daily. 
> ...


 Hi there.

Why not try Liposomal topical finasteride from H&W instead of RU???

----------


## long4hair

> Ok, thanks. Yes, I bought it


 
Did you receive it yet?

----------


## SebaURU

any news?

----------


## rbrown

> any news?


 These are  recent videos from Dr. Brotzu talking about alopecia, his lotion and answering questions about it.( I haven't watched them so i cannot give you more info.Sorry :Frown:  )

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zRNFO7fkZbY
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ayqjzc625pU
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fGuXH185a7E

----------


## SebaURU

It seems that only works for alopecia Areata, not androgenetic.




> These are  recent videos from Dr. Brotzu talking about alopecia, his lotion and answering questions about it.( I haven't watched them so i cannot give you more info.Sorry )
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zRNFO7fkZbY
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ayqjzc625pU
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fGuXH185a7E

----------


## BoSox

Wait, so this doesn't work on AGA? Wtf?

----------


## SebaURU

Exactly, all te cases are alopecia areata.




> Wait, so this doesn't work on AGA? Wtf?

----------


## rbrown

> Exactly, all te cases are alopecia areata.


 This is an interview that Dr. Brotzu gave to an italian website. Make your own opinion but it is difficult to believe that creams and lotions will solve MPB.

http://bellicapelliforum.com/en/inte...-bellicapelli/

----------


## Aik82

> Update on the group buy (for anyone that cares.) 
> 
> So the first group buy hasn't ended well. From what I can tell no one outside of Italy received their lotion. Suspicious to say the least. 
> 
> The guy claims he'll use a different delivery service on the second group buy but I find it hard to believe that fault lies with them. 
> 
> Anyway, some potential good news, people from the Italian forums (who did get some sort of lotion) are reportedly claiming good effects... a total stop of the itch and burn linked to MPB. Reduced sebum. Some claiming a a haunt in loss all together. One guy seemingly claiming early stages of regrowth where there hasn't been hair for years. But I'm not sure how reliable it all is. 
> 
> The other popular hair loss forum have a very extensive thread on all this. I lurk on it daily. 
> ...


 Hi there, did you get any news?

----------


## k9gatton

> Is there a release date ? Before after pictures ? Will we in the US be able to get it? Do you think it will completely reverse hairs that are thin?


 

The US used to be good about hair loss products. Up until 2012, we could order many products on Amazon, that contained high level Minoxidil, or liquid Finasteride. Now we can't do anything.


Don't know about you, but sometimes I order things from Canada. Seems like customs blocks anything I try to order from Europe.


What are your thoughts on this?

----------


## rbrown

The latest news from the pharmaceutical company working on this lotion:

http://www.fidiapharma.com/en/news/p...s-remedy,3,115

----------


## SebaURU

This product doesn`t work for Androgenetica Alopecia, it is for Areata.

----------


## PatientlyWaiting

> This product doesn`t work for Androgenetica Alopecia, it is for Areata.


 Having both MPB and AA, if that is even true about it "working" for AA, of course with solid before and after proof that it works for alopecia areata, i'll take it. If it's just a claim with no pictures, I will pass on that. There's nothing out there that can grow back AA-weakened hairs back to thick normal hairs. So if this can, i'd be happy to at least get rid of one type of hair loss.

----------

